# Cocobolo Desk Pen



## antiquetoddler (Jul 21, 2009)

This desk pen is made from cocobolo with a couple of captive rings.


----------



## DurocShark (Jul 21, 2009)

Sweet! I love the rings!


----------



## jyreene (Jul 21, 2009)

That's pretty neat.  It kind of reminds me of a jart (Lawn Dart) minus the fins.


----------



## rjwolfe3 (Jul 21, 2009)

That is so cool. I haven't done any captive rings yet.


----------



## wdcav1952 (Jul 22, 2009)

Cool idea!  A few more rings and you could call it an abacus!


----------



## Dalecamino (Jul 22, 2009)

Wow , bet that took some skill .


----------



## louisbry (Jul 22, 2009)

Nice pen that showcases your obviously excellent turning skills.


----------



## toolcrazy (Jul 23, 2009)

Cool pen.


----------



## Ligget (Jul 23, 2009)

Great work!


----------

